# Bombenkrater...



## ChaboDeluxe (21. Februar 2004)

tach zusammen,
wer kommt morgen (sonntag) auch nach Offenbach?
War ewig net mehr dort.


----------



## Basscommander (22. Februar 2004)

Hätt ich deinen Post früher gelesen...
War heute da... von 12:30h bis ca 14:00h... war keiner da ausser uns 3.
dann hat sich der eine auch noch auf die Nase gelegt und so sinn mer wieder abgezischt...
bin wahrscheinlich nächsten SO wieder am Start.
auch so ab 12, halb eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (22. Februar 2004)

Am geilsten wär's ja, wenn man da vielleicht was regelmäßiges 'draus machen könnte...!?
ich war jetzt schon so 5/6 Mal da und es hat immer Spaß gemacht... ich brauch auch nur 15min bis dahin (Sonntags).
mann kann ja vielleicht diesen Thread am Leben erhalten, so dass man wenigstens ein bisschen weiß, wer da ist und wer nicht.
Oder besser, ob jemand da ist, oder nicht. Weil ich da net gern alleine Fahr.
Wenns mi da zerlegt holt keiner Hilfe...
und dann brauch ich auch erst gar net hinfahr'n... 
OK, meistens sind ja eh ein, zwei Lokals da.. aber auch net immer... (so wie Heute)


----------



## fastmike (23. Februar 2004)

Aber bitte net mit eigenem Bombenk.thread,zu was isn der Dh/Fr treff da?Also bitte!


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (23. Februar 2004)

'tschuldigung...kommt net wieder vor   .


----------



## noseboard (19. Mai 2005)

is ja alles gut und schön aber wie komme ich denn zum bombenkrater ?????
ich weiß nicht übers forum ....
aber über meine e-mail [email protected]
danke


----------



## noseboard (12. Juni 2005)

ich hab es auch ohne eure hilfe gefunden und jetzt schreibe ich es in die bild zeitung  lach


----------

